# use flags

## HLIAS

ειμει αρχαριος στο gentoo ,Εστω οτι θελω να κατεβασω τιον source code μιας εφαρμογης (libre office,firefox κτλ).Πως θα βρω τα use flags της συγκεκριμενης εφαρμογης

και επειδη αυτα ειναι ολιγον κινεζικα πως θα καταλαβω τι κανει το καθε use flags.

Επισης υπαρχει τροπος να γινει εκγατασταση του gentoo απο το ubuntu 12.04  η οποσδηποτε χρειαζεται live cd;

----------

## galanom

 *HLIAS wrote:*   

> ειμει αρχαριος στο gentoo ,Εστω οτι θελω να κατεβασω τιον source code μιας εφαρμογης (libre office,firefox κτλ).Πως θα βρω τα use flags της συγκεκριμενης εφαρμογης
> 
> και επειδη αυτα ειναι ολιγον κινεζικα πως θα καταλαβω τι κανει το καθε use flags.
> 
> Επισης υπαρχει τροπος να γινει εκγατασταση του gentoo απο το ubuntu 12.04  η οποσδηποτε χρειαζεται live cd;

 

Στο app-portage/portage-utils υπάρχουν τα q utilities το οποιο περιλαμβανει το quse.

```

# quse -D unicode

 global:unicode: Adds support for Unicode

 local:unicode:games-strategy/megaglest: Use unicode strings for wxwidgets

```

Αν θες να δεις τα useflags της εφαρμογης, χρησιμοποιησε ειτε το -va στο emerge για να δεις τα flags πριν γινει compile,

η χρησιμοποιησε το app-portage/eix, ενας πολυ γρηγορος μπράουζερ το portage tree, πχ:

```

# eix -e libreoffice

* app-office/libreoffice

     Available versions:  3.5.6.2^t (~)3.6.2.2 **3.6.9999 **9999-r2 {{aqua binfilter binfilterdebug bluetooth +branding +cups dbus eds elibc_FreeBSD gnome +graphite gstreamer +gtk gtk3 java jemalloc kde libreoffice_extensions_nlpsolver libreoffice_extensions_pdfimport libreoffice_extensions_presenter-console libreoffice_extensions_presenter-minimizer libreoffice_extensions_scripting-beanshell libreoffice_extensions_scripting-javascript libreoffice_extensions_wiki-publisher mysql nlpsolver +nsplugin odk opengl pdfimport postgres svg telepathy test +vba +webdav +xmlsec}}

     Homepage:            http://www.libreoffice.org

     Description:         LibreOffice, a full office productivity suite.

```

(κανονικα εχει χρωματα αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω paste εδω)

Η κατασταση των flags προδιδεται απο το χρωμα τους και απο ειδικους χαρακτηρες. Κοκκινα ειναι ενεργοποιημενα, μπλε με ενα πλην μπροστα απενεργοποιημενα, πρασινα καινουρια ενεργοποιημενα, κλπ

Τωρα το να κανεις εγκατασταση μεσα απο το ubuntu λίγο με μπερδεψε. Οχι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να μπουταρεις απο live cd για να προετοιμασεις το δισκο, αλλα που θα εγκαταστησεις το gentoo? Εχεις ελευθερο partition? (αν οχι, δες για το gparted)

----------

